# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Dziwne objawy.

## iliada

Witam. Od pewnego czasu mam pewien problem. Zauważyłam, że zapominam co ktoś mówił przed chwilą, lub co widziałam chwilę temu... Oczywiście nie cały czas i po pewnym czasie mi się przypomina. Nieraz zapominam zasad ortograficznych...lub mnożenia ułamków... Źle się z tym czuję. Nigdy takiego czegoś nie miałam. Zawsze bardzo dobrze się uczyłam i z niczym nie miałam problemów. Teraz nie narzekam, że jest gorzej,  bo jest tak samo dobrze. Ale nie pokoi mnie to, że takie rzeczy zapominam. Jestem dziewczyną i aktualnie chodzę do szkoły. Prosze o pomoc ! Co to może być?
Aha, może coś jeszczę napiszę. Mam szumy w uszach, nie ciągle, ale są. Czasem trzęsą mi się ręce, bardzo mocno to nie, ale zauważalnie. Czasem źle widzę... Co to może być? Proszę o pomoc!  :Frown:

----------


## pani marusia

Zaburzenia koncentracji i uwagi w połączeniu z innymi wymienionymi przez Ciebie objawami można przypisać wielu przyczynom. Może to być skutek niedoborów niektórych witamin (najbardziej prawdopodobne, że z grupy B) lub minerałów. Może być to także efekt długotrwałego przemęczenia. A może też świadczyć o rozwoju jakiejś choroby. Dlatego nie bagatelizuj sygnałów, które daje Ci Twój organizm i udaj się jak najszybciej do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu.

----------


## iliada

Niedobór składników to napewno nie. Zaburzenia koncentracji też nie. Chodzi mi o to, że zapominam nawet prostych rzeczy...Potem mi się dopiero przypomina. 
Co to może byc? Podajcie jakieś propozycje...

----------


## pani marusia

Niedoboru witamin i minerałów nie da się stwierdzić bez wykonania badań. Szkoda tracić czas na domysły, zwłaszcza że przyczyn może być naprawdę dużo. Radzę Ci, idź do lekarza.

----------


## iliada

witam.
badania nie wykazaly niedoborów witamin ani nic innego... co to moze byc?

----------

